# Mandriva 2009.0 Discussion Thread



## Dark Star (Jul 11, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/19342_2hbye/Mandriva%20Logo.png

All 'Mandriva 2009.0' Release News Goes Here
*Mandriva 2009.0  Released

*Mandriva Linux 2009 is one of the most ground-breaking releases of Mandriva Linux, the leader in innovative and easy-to-use desktop Linux, ever.


It introduces *KDE 4* - specifically, 4.1.2 - as the default desktop. This major new release of KDE promises to revolutionize the desktop experience. Other major new software versions include *GNOME 2.24*, *OpenOffice.org 3.0*, and *Mozilla Firefox 3*. The Linux kernel version is *2.6.27*. No less important are the major re-designs of the Mandriva installer and Control Center tools.​

                                                      *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/11772/2009_kde_plasmoids.jpg​

*Plans implemented in 2009.0 Final : - *

 Improved boot time
     Optional automatic removal of 'orphans' (no longer required packages) in the package management tools
     The use of the increasingly popular and fast-maturing PackageKit and PolicyKit technologies
     Improvements to the Mandriva Windows migration and parental control tools
     A live distribution upgrade mode for MandrivaUpdate
     A new design for the installer
     Migration to KDE 4, OpenOffice.org 3, and Firefox 3
Splashy will replace Boot Splash
Live Upgrade (Same as Ubuntu Update Manager )
*Features :*

* Linux kernel 2.6.27 [Using Linux Kernel 2.6.27 rc9?]
*
 GCC 4.3
* GNOME 2.24*
* KDE 4.1.2*
* Firefox 3.0.3*
* OpenOffice.org 3.0*
 Revamped installer
* Improved boot speed*
 Improved DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) management
Improved language selection
 Implementation of the PolicyKit and PackageKit technologies
 Improvements to the Mandriva Windows Migration and Parental Control utilities
* Live Upgrade (same as Ubuntu's update-manager tool)*
 Initscript improvements
 Splashy will replace the actual boot splash
 Lots of desktop improvements
*Development planning:*The following editions are planned for each pre-release:

 Free : x86-32 and x86-64 DVDs, x86-32 CD, dual x86-32 / x86-64 Mini CD - 100% free / open source software
    One : KDE and GNOME x86-32 CDs, including proprietary drivers
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/11774/2009_gnome_desktop.jpg


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/22429_sapmq/mandriva2009rc1-large_006.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/22430_e73xq/mandriva2009rc1-large_009.jpg  *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/11773/2009_mcc.jpeg  
​ *Roadmap  :- *

*Mandriva Linux 2009 Alpha 1 :     2008/06/25 *
*Mandriva Linux 2009 Alpha 2 :     2008/07/10*
*Mandriva Linux 2009 Beta 1   :        2008/07/29*
*Mandriva Linux 2009 Beta 2   :    2008/08/19*
*Mandriva Linux 2009 RC 1     :    2008/09/03*
*Mandriva Linux 2009 RC 2     :    2008/09/23*
*Mandriva Linux 2009 Official Internal Release :     2008/10/02*
*Mandriva Linux 2009 Official Public Release   :      2008/10/09*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21896_wnugl/Screenshot-4.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21897_vxm0o/Screenshot-5.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21898_qbay7/Screenshot-6.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21899_d2wdz/Screenshot-7.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21900_b69jg/Screenshot-8.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21901_o9gqs/Screenshot-9.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21902_jiifu/Screenshot-10.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21903_eipw4/Screenshot-11.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21904_qfthg/Screenshot-12.png
_*New and Improved Free/Power Pack Installer*_​
*Download Mandriva 2009.0  : Download | Mandriva *
Source : 2009.0 - Mandriva Community Wiki | 2009.0 Tour - Mandriva Community Wiki | 2009.0 Errata - Mandriva Community Wiki | 2009.0 Notes - Mandriva Community Wiki


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay/./. RC1 is out  Great improvement's , shifts to newer .27 kernel and new theme .. for more info check main post


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot Dark Star. WIll download asap.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Abe ye RC hai. Bandwidth faltu hai kya tere pass ??? 
Agar han to vo Revolution OS download kar de mujhe


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^1350 Ul :d


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Tab to tu mera bahut acha dost hai. Yaad kar hum Kumbh ke mele mein bichar gaye the


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^I might report you for spamming


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Ever imagined what others might do in return


----------



## Garbage (Sep 4, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Ever imagined what others might do in return


many be more requests for downloading ??

@ Dark Star...

Nice.... n Thanks... Will download n surely give a try...


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Garbage said:


> many be more requests for downloading ??
> 
> @ Dark Star...
> 
> Nice.... n Thanks... *Will download n surely give a try*...



Abe tu bhi


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 9, 2008)

Yipee  Mandriva 2009.0 final out  Grab it while its hot  Man posting it even before its official blog announcement


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats good... Let me put this in my download queue. []


----------



## sarincv (Oct 20, 2008)

Help....nothing can be heard in mandriva.....files are getting played but no sound.... I have already created a thread.. reposting here...

System: Dell Studio 1535
Chipset: Intel GM/PM 965
Audio Device: IDT 92HD73C ( as shown in BIOS)

In mandriva, when I entered lspcidrake -v at console, the audio device is shown as snd_hda_intel : 82801H (ICH

But when I entered /sbin/chkconfig --list sound & /sbin/chkconfig --list alsa, an error message is shown - "error: no such file or directory"

the file chkconfig does exist in the given path.... Help me

later I tried installing omega 10 and fedora 9.... all of them is having the same problem...


----------



## hellknight (Oct 20, 2008)

I downloaded the Mandriva One edition.. liked it.. Installed it insided Ubuntu on Virtualbox.. now i'm thinking that should i download the Mandriva's DVD version or should go for Ubuntu 8.10...

#include <offtopic.h>
How do i download the wi-fi drivers for HP 520 lap.. Ubuntu 8.04.1 doesn't even detects it.. its not really a problem though.. but still you never know when you get into trouble..


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

ubuntu 8.10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good

Will try it out soon


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2008)

hellknight said:


> #include <offtopic.h>
> How do i download the wi-fi drivers for HP 520 lap.. Ubuntu 8.04.1 doesn't even detects it.. its not really a problem though.. but still you never know when you get into trouble..


Try ndiswrapper.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 20, 2008)

^^Its already there in Mandriva try playing with Mandriva Control Center !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 21, 2008)

Er, he's asked about Ubuntu.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll try installing Mandriva One on that laptop within a day or two (neighbour's laptop, brand new, given by Cipla).. then i'll post the results..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

Downloaded at last. I started download when it released, but bad servers, worse internet and horrible torrent-client ensured that I finished downloading it only around half an hour back, using transmission (which sucks compared to deluge which got screwed due to lxde).


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2008)

Does deluge has "preferences to adjust the size of the disk cache"?

as last time i used it, Deluge does not have a cache (or, if it does, it's absurdly small), so reads and writes to the hard disk in it are a bit crazy, and will kill your hard disk faster


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

deluge kinda feels bloated and inconsistent now, and interferes with some apps.
Better stick to another clients, for now am on Transmission....NOT

Ohh...well I'm back to vuze 4 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/th_Screenshot-Vuze.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok.. so i installed the Mandriva One GNOME edition and found out that the multimedia support is crippled.. but how do i enable the multimedia support in this damn system.. its not easy as ubuntu.. I've been trying that for over and hournow and still no success.. i've installed Mplayer which plays all the files but still i want Totem to playback them as it does in Ubuntu.. Darky.. dude.. i need your help..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> deluge kinda feels bloated and inconsistent now, and interferes with some apps.
> Better stick to another clients, for now am on Transmission....NOT
> 
> Ohh...well I'm back to vuze 4


*rTorrent* and a reminder on your terminal asking you to *screen -r* it every 3-4 hours or so to monitor and control the queues


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

yup am using rTorrent now. Its damn cool. Better with data verification.
Btw it doesn't work with ntfs-3g mounted paritions, i mean data can't be written to that. Am using ext3 partition for dload 

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/th_Screenshot-rtorrenthe.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Ok.. so i installed the Mandriva One GNOME edition and found out that the multimedia support is crippled.. but how do i enable the multimedia support in this damn system.. its not easy as ubuntu.. I've been trying that for over and hournow and still no success.. i've installed Mplayer which plays all the files but still i want Totem to playback them as it does in Ubuntu.. Darky.. dude.. i need your help..



 Okies you want totem . .Add these repo *easyurpmi.zarb.org/ click on add plf repos and open it with what FF recommends..

After that open Terminal and do thes

```
urpmi win32-codecs
urpmi libdvdcss2
urpmi real-codecs
```

That will do the job  For more query please post.. I am using SMplayer and I loved it  Do try it also


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> Btw it doesn't work with ntfs-3g mounted paritions, i mean data can't be written to that. Am using ext3 partition for dload


Use a more recent version along with a kernel version >=2.6.26. mmap support is available in it and thus it'll work.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

^^yeah sort of behind in version
2.6.24-21


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

hi friends..
i have an strange problem while installing mandriva 2009. 
i hav downloaded  mandriva 2009 i586 KDE iso.. 
after i hit enter key at mandriva boot menu, the installation hanged with following error.

"audit (12249266387,755.65328); audid:429497295 ses=4294967296 
op=remove.rule key=(null) list =1 res =1"

plzz guide..

i have already installed and uninstalled Mandriva 2008 successfully 
my config:
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
2GB DDR RAM
7300 GT


----------



## hellknight (Oct 25, 2008)

@Darky.. thanx man.. that helped.. one last thing.. some of the features in Compiz Fusion are not available.. i mean like.. Burn effect.. can you please guide me how to add them?


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 25, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/25055_7odn4/Add%20Remove.png
Yea yea .. Open Add remove .. Now Do the settings done in Screenshot under black border and search compiz..


Install Compiz Plugin Extra and Unsupported , that will install most of the thing 

Regards


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2008)

@Darky: You have used both Ubuntu and Mandriva right ? How easy is it to implement mandriva in a linux n00b's rig which runs vista and has broadband ?


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 27, 2008)

^^Look . Mandriva advantage is that it has fixed repos.. not like ubuntu ppa which varies from packages.. URPMI is a bit slower than  apt but work well.. Wait for 2009.0 version..

As far as noob rig. KDE 4.1 still doesn't make up to it ! So if you want install gnome version rather  I would recommend Mandriva over Ubuntu anyday !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^Look . Mandriva advantage is that it has fixed repos.. not like ubuntu ppa which varies from packages..


What ? 



> URPMI is a bit slower than  apt but work well..


n00b rig => GUI. Synaptic equivalent ?



> Wait for 2009.0 version..


I have mandriva one kde4 int 2009 live CD



> As far as noob rig. KDE 4.1 still doesn't make up to it !


good. n00bs don't deserve KDE's beautiful interface.



> So if you want install gnome version rather


Another download to my multiget queue 



> I would recommend Mandriva over Ubuntu anyday !


yeah. ubuntu is too unstable these days. I hope mandriva is more stable.


*and yeah, for offline n00bs, is there an aptoncd equivalent ?*


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 27, 2008)

Look. If you want a newer software in Ubuntu you rely on default repos.. Isn't it ? now if you are a Hardy user you still cannot install banshee 1 .. To install you have to install Banshee Repo from Launchpad known as PPA.. While Mandriva has fixed number of repos.. These updates the software itself irrespective the version of distro you are using 

rpmdrake = urpmi GUI front is as good as Synaptic .. though you can only search by application name not by description ! 

KDE 4 is good but it have bloated / pre-released s/w like Amarok 2 Beta 2 , no K3b [ its pre alpha] and these kind of unstable s/w will get on noob nerves. So better install Gnome atm.. Installing KDE 3 apps on KDE 4 doesn't make sense as it like installing KDE 3 all overs.. So better stick to Gnome 

AptOn CD I really didn't came across a similar s/w yet for rpm ..


----------

